# coding  for tissue adhesive



## Debby Herbert (Dec 3, 2009)

In the July 2009 issue of the AAPC Coding Edge it gives advice on coding for the use of tissue adhesive for wound repairs. The one major question I have is that it states, _"If tissue adhesive is used in addition to suture material, the repair is reported with the 12041-12047 codes..."._  Is this saying that we  should code the intermediate repair as reflected in those code, PLUS the that same range as appropriate for the tissue adhesive? This is new to me if true. This article in the magazine is titled  "Mend fingertip injury coding in the ED".  Thanks for your help.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 3, 2009)

*Tissue adhesive is simple repair*

The use of tissue adhesive ALONE is considered a simple repair.

If you have used sutures in the deeper layers, and then use adhesive for the topmost layer, you have a layered repair ... 12041-12047 for a finger.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Kate Tierney (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree with Tessa - if they use tissue adhesive ON TOP of the sutures (I've seen that done) then it's a single layer.  BUT - if there are two layers- sutures underneath and adhesive to close the skin, then it's intermediate.


----------

